
State Department Cables Warned of Safety Issues at Wuhan Lab - abhi3
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/14/state-department-cables-warned-safety-issues-wuhan-lab-studying-bat-coronaviruses/
======
new_time
The mad rush to shout down the Wuhan Bio Lab escape theory was always so odd
to me. It was mentioned as a possibility and then there was a sudden deluge of
headlines proclaiming the idea was patently ridiculous, etc.

But if you actually read the articles their reasoning was basically that
coronaviruses like Covid-19 already exist in wild bat populations. One even
said that the virus wasn't deadly enough to be a bioweapon, which is obviously
nonsense and indicates a significant amount of grasping and/or lack of
imagination.

The fact is that numerous pathogens have escaped biological research
facilities in the past, including from Chinese facilities in the past 15
years.

Maybe Occam's razor tells us that the coronavirus originated from the wild,
but maybe Occam's razor is on the side of the escape theory. It's not clear
right now. What is clear is that there is a lot of smoke.

------
olliej
My understanding is that there has been literally no evidence to suggest that
covid-19 is anything other than a particularly virulent and dangerous zoonotic
disease, which shouldn’t be surprising given the originating environment.

This sounds very much to me like “we want to blame China for creating this”

------
abhi3
[http://archive.is/N2Z1K](http://archive.is/N2Z1K)

